# An Improvisation By Me



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's not a composition, it's more fusion leaning towards the rock side of things which is why I posted it here.
"Orangutan" (I spelled it wrong on the file)

https://files.fm/u/qt84z3hg

Another:

"Island Tour"

https://files.fm/u/pvm7wvg5

I feel I have the slow pretty grooves down, I need to work on becoming more comfortable in the ones where I don't use pedal on, and use more staccato.


----------

